# Outlook Expr. 6 "Problem beim Senden von E-mails (z.B. GMX)"



## Trekdriver (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte mit Outlook Express 6 E-mails versenden und habe alle erforderlichen Daten (Pop3, SMTP, Benutzername und Kennwort) eingegeben, allerdings kann ich nach dem erfolgreichen empfangen aller E-mails keine senden. Dieses Problem habe ich mit GMX, Web.de, Hotmail und meiner Hochschuladresse..

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Danke
christoph


----------



## sisela (29. Januar 2004)

Wenn du zufällig T-Online Kunde bist kannst du nicht mit Fremdabsender senden. Wenn du das willst musst du den SMTP Relay Server von der Telekom benutzen.

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sisela _
> *Wenn du zufällig T-Online Kunde bist kannst du nicht mit Fremdabsender senden. Wenn du das willst musst du den SMTP Relay Server von der Telekom benutzen.
> 
> mfg *



Natürlich geht das, man muss nur im Outlook verschiedene Konten anlegen. Jeder Maildienst mit den eigenen Daten (smtp, pop). Natürlich verschicke ich GMX-Mails  über den GMX-Server und nicht über T-Online ...., das gleiche gilt für Web.de, firemail.de und viele andere Dienste.

Bei GMX braucht man übrigens seit einiger Zeit SMTP-Auth: d.h. man muss beim Verschicken auch benutzernamen und passwort angeben -> SMTP-after-POP geht NICHT mehr.


----------



## sisela (30. Januar 2004)

Du irrst dich leider, wenn wir über Emails versenden, mit fremden Absender, mit einem T-Online Vertrag sprechen. Es sei denn du zahlst jeden Monat 2,95€ für einen Extra Dienst.
So stehts jedenfalls auf der T-Online Seite...


> Wenn Sie Ihre eMails über T-Online mit einer anderen eMail-Adresse versenden möchten, können Sie Ihr eMail-Programm zusätzlich für den entsprechenden  SMTP Server (ausgehender eMail-Server) konfigurieren.
> 
> Bei Verwendung dieses Servers wird die Absenderadresse Ihrer eMail nicht mehr automatisch () auf Ihre T-Online eMail-Adresse gesetzt. Sie haben damit die Möglichkeit, auch andere Absenderadressen zu verwenden, z.B. "name@meine-internetadresse.de" oder eine andere beliebige eMail-Adresse.
> 
> ...



Willst du diesen smtprelay.t-online.de Server benutzen, musst du wohl zahlen. Das ist halt T-Online Manier. 
Man kann natürlich auch ins Netz gehen und einen Webbasierten Mailer benutzen, da gibts natürlich keine Probleme. Empangen von Mails auf eine fremdes Konto mit Outlook und T-Online sind wiederum möglich, obwohl es dort den multipop Server gibt.

mfg
---------
Ich habe dieses Problem auch gerade durchgemacht....
--------
zum selber nachlesen


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Januar 2004)

sisela, so leid es mir tut, Du verstehst mich falsch:

Ich habe T-Online, ok. Aber warum zum Teufel sollte ich per "smtprelay.t-online.de" meine Mails verschicken, wenn ich in meinem Mailprogramm einfach "mail.gmx.tld" eingebe und darüber verschicke? trotz t-doof ...

Das meine ich. Wer braucht das blöde "smtprelay"?



> Wenn du zufällig T-Online Kunde bist kannst du nicht mit Fremdabsender senden. Wenn du das willst musst du den SMTP Relay Server von der Telekom benutzen.


Hieraus kann man lesen, das ich als "T-Online Kunde" gezwungen wäre mit T-Online SMTP zu versenden. Das ist aber nicht korrekt. Ich kann mir doch den Relay-Server aussuchen. Warum sollte ich gmx-mails per t-online verschicken Warum sollte ich web.de mails per t-online schicken?

Und warum sollte ich Webmail benutzen wenn diese "Web"-Dienste auch pop und smtp anbieten?

So, hoffe Du siehst jetzt klarer, wovon ich rede


----------



## TypischerStudent (30. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube Dein Problem ist ein ganz anderes.

Outlook Express hat ein kleines aber sehr feines Problem:

Du musst dich einloggen bevor du eMails versenden kannst. Dies geschieht in der Regel durch das abrufen der eMails. Da OE aber grundsätzlich erst die eMails versenden will und dannach erst die eMails abruft bekommst du hier Probleme. 

Abhilfe kannst du durch das Anlegen eines zweiten Kontos schaffen, welches vor dem eigentlichem Konto stehen muss. Dieses konnte darf man nicht für das Senden von eMails benutzen. Du musst also das zweite Konto als Standard Konto auswählen.

Es kann aber auch sein, daß du alleine durch die SMTP Auth. Deine eMails versenden kannst. Teilweise funktioniert das auch. 

Dieses Problem ist GMX aber bekannt. Du findest auch auf der GMX Seite über die Hilfe einen Text der Dir helfen sollte.


----------



## sisela (30. Januar 2004)

Also ich weiss nicht mehr  

Eins ist klar, ich hatte das Problem auch und ich hatte natürlich auch ein zweites Konto angelegt (mit anderem pop und smtp server). Aber ich denke durch die Authentifizierung (wird das so geschrieben ?!) mit der Telekom beim Anmelden (wie @typischer Student auch meint) werden die anderen Konten geblockt. (also nur senden, empfangen geht komischer Weise)
Auch ein verschieben der Konten, hilft bei mir nicht.

@Neurodaemon
Benutzt du denn Outlook?
------

Das mit den Pop und smtp Servern der jeweiligen Anbieter ist mir auch klar, geht bei mir aber einfach nicht....
 

Aber ich kann meine Mails woanders abholen und werde deshalb nicht sterben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Januar 2004)

Das die anderen Konten "geblockt" werden ist absoluter Schmarrn 
Man kann seine Mails auch über andere smtp-server verschicken. Meistens liegt es an der falschen Konfiguration von Outlook. Ich selbst verwende Outlook nur in der Firma (Macintosh Edition - auch "Entourage" genannt). Zuhause ist mir das Risiko einfach zu groß an einem Windowsrechner .
Ich bin ein TheBat! Fan, habe mir Version 2 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. (35 Euro für Privatleute / 45 Euro für Firmen und 25 Euro für Studenten).
Ansonsten komme ich immer wieder damit in Berührung, weil viele Bekannte von mir ständig mit Outlook Probleme haben ...
Aber keiner hört auf mich. Nichts sei so einfach zu benutzen wie Outlook, heißt es. Warum darf ich dann ständig in Ordnung bringen?, frag ich 

Ich habe hier in der Firma auf meinem Rechner (die über T-Online ins Netz geht) 7 verschiedene E-Mail-Accounts bei verschiedenen Anbietern.

Nützliche liste:
http://www.fester.de/4smtp.htm

Das man E-Mails mit einer bestimmten Adresse nicht über andere Anbieter verschicken kann ist eine vernünftige Sicherheitsmaßnahme. So habe ich meinen eigenen Mailserver auch eingestellt.
1. Auth, man darf nur verschicken, wenn man angemeldetet Benutzer ist
2. Man darf nur mit seiner beim Server registrierten Mail verschicken.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (31. Januar 2004)

*Konfigurationsproblem*

Hallo,

selbstverständlich ist das versenden über gmx, oder hotmail, auch als T-Online-Kunde möglich - und dies auch ohne Bezahlung eines Zusatzdienstes wie "SMTP-over-realy". Die meisten Leute vergessen jedoch, in Ihrer Konfiguration das SMTP-Konto richtig zu konfigurieren. In den meisten Fällen, aller kostenlosen POP3-Accounts muss man in Outlook zusätzlich die "erweiterten Einstellungen" anklicken, um dort ein "Häckchen" bei "Der Postausgangsserver (SMTP) erfordert Authentifizierung" auf der Registerkartei "Postausgangsserver" zu machen. Es reicht aus, wenn dort die Standart-Einstellung "Gleiche Einstellung wie Posteingangsserver" angeführt ist!
Warum dies nicht standartmäßig beim Einrichten eines neues eMail-Kontos angeklickt ist, verstehe auch ich nicht, da ein Postausgangsserver, der keine Authentifizierung benutzt, ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden Spammer wäre, da er, ohne sich anmelden zu müssen, eMails von jedem Konto auf diesem Server versenden könnte, wenn er nur den Namen weiss.


----------

